# Meios para a neve reforçados em Bragança para fazer face aos nevões



## Z13 (22 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

O distrito de Bragança vai ter este ano mais meios para responder aos nevões de Inverno. Só no concelho de Bragança houve um investimento de 100 mil euros.

São mais limpa-neves e espalhadores de sal nas estradas que este ano vão estar ao serviço das estradas no distrito de Bragança.

De acordo com Carlos Alves, o comandante distrital de Protecção Civil, alguns municípios não entregaram ainda os seus planos de emergência em nevões. Mas sublinha que nas vias principais, como no IP4, haverá um reforço dos pontos de sal.

“Este ano há um reforço a nível de pontos de fornecimento de sal, que a Autoestradas XXI incrementou os seus meios. Vão distribuir também novos produtos, como o sal moura, quando antes usavam sal seco, que não é tãoeficaz.”

A Estradas de Portugal mantém dois limpa-neves, enquanto a concessionária do IP4, a Autoestradas XXI, tem três limpa-neves, um deles a operar nos distritos de Bragança e Vila Real.

Para além disso, o município de Bragança foi quem mais apostou em mais e melhores meios para fazer face aos nevões.

“É uma das solicitações climatéricas mais duras aqui na nossa zona e os meios locados à Protecção Civil não eram suficientes. Decidimos equipar vários veículos para responder de forma mais rápida, num concelho que é extenso e que tem mais de 600 km de estradas para limpar e diversos arruamentos na cidade.”

O presidente da câmara de Bragança, Jorge Nunes, sublinha que com mais meios, será possível poupar na mão-de-obra necessária para espalhar sal nas estradas.

“Temos um espalhador de sal, um tractor e um camião equipado com limpa-neves, dois tractores com limpadores de sal e espalhadores de sal na via pública, para não desperdiçar sal.”

O investimento no novo equipamento ronda os cem mil euros.

Mas também o plano de intervenção em situações de emergência já está definido.

“A hierarquização de intervenção está definida. Na cidade a estrutura principal que dá acesso aos centros de saúde, hospital, às escolas. Na parte rural os pontos mais altos e as vias principais de acesso à cidade.”

Ao todo, estarão ao serviço da protecção civil municipal três veículos com limpa neves e seis com espalhadores de sal, para além de duas moto-niveladoras, 12 viaturas de apoio, 23 motoristas e 17 pessoas de apoio. Em stock estão já 81500 quilos de sal.

Estes meios juntam-se ao limpa-neves adaptado dos bombeiros voluntários de Bragança. 

_in Radio Brigantia_


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

Mais vale prevenir que remediar

Penso que estes meios são bem-vindos para lidar melhor com situações de neve no Distrito, esperemos ver estes meios em acção muitas vezes, era bom sinal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

Também em Chaves prevenção é palavra de ordem! 



> 18-01-2012
> CÂMARA TRANSFORMA MAIS UMA VIATURA 4X4 EM LIMPA NEVE
> 
> 
> ...



Câmara de Chaves


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2012 às 17:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Também em Chaves prevenção é palavra de ordem!
> 
> 
> 
> Câmara de Chaves



Isso é uma bela ideia, e económica!

Para o nosso tipo de acumulações serve perfeitamente, agora para acumulações de 25 ou 35 cm... já não vai lá!


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2012 às 17:45)

O pessoal do TopGear, à uns tempos também adaptou uma ceifeira a limpa-neves!

Como eles referiram, as ceifeiras só funcionam no verão, logo no inverno podem fazer outros lavores!!! 

Vejam, que é delirante!!


----------



## Johnny (23 Jan 2012 às 18:04)

Agr até temos alguns meios... n temos é neve...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2012 às 01:31)

*Formação de gelo é o maior perigo nas estradas*

A formação de gelo nas estradas é dos maiores perigos das baixas temperaturas do inverno transmontano e obriga a espalhar diariamente toneladas de sal para garantir a segurança dos condutores em centenas de quilómetros de vias. A "campanha invernal" exige pelo menos 1500 toneladas de sal-gema oriundas, sobretudo, das únicas minas portuguesas, em Loulé, no Algarve, e algum também da vizinha Espanha.
Os nevões do Nordeste Transmontano são os mais mediáticos deste tipo de operação que envolve uma logística muito complexa e que se prolonga de Outubro a Abril, mobilizando dezenas de operacionais e veículos. "O gelo é dos inimigos mais perigosos", mas a anunciada vaga de frio para os próximos dias não apanhará desprevenidos os responsáveis pelas estradas de uma região com características que obrigam a uma logística desconhecida de outras zonas do país, segundo o director de exploração da Auto-estradas XXI.
Fernando Pedroche é, há três anos, responsável pelos 130 quilómetros do IP4, entre Quintanilha, em Bragança, e Amarante, que estão a ser transformados na Auto-estrada Transmontana. No primeiro ano gastaram 1200 toneladas de sal-gema na principal via transmontana que atravessa os distritos de Bragança e Vila Real e liga a fronteira ao Porto. No segundo ano foram 900 e este ano, já espalharam 200 toneladas.
Têm dois silos com reservas de 100 toneladas cada em cada distrito e pontos de carga para reabastecimento ao longo da via. Cada tonelada de sal-gema custa entre 70 a 80 euros. Em Dezembro adquiriram um novo limpa neves com dispensador de sal que custou "140 mil euros, sem IVA". Ao todo dispõem de dois veículos do género em cada distrito e uma carrinha todo o terreno adaptada com pás ou lâminas de diferentes dimensões para operar nas zonas estreitas dos desvios das obras ou nós.
A equipa monitoriza diariamente as previsões do tempo e as temperaturas, com a ajuda de estações meteorológicas instaladas ao longo da estrada e, quando a temperatura se aproxima do zero é obrigatória a operação. Uma vida não tem preço, como diz este responsável corroborado por Ugo Berardinelli, colega da Ascendi, a concessionária responsável pelos 250 quilómetros do Douro Interior que abrange o IP2 e o IC5.
A sinistralidade e indisponibilidade da via implicam penalizações para as concessionárias. A operação de logística da Ascendi é semelhante, mas com mais quilómetros para "limpar", 250 desde Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bragança) a Celorico da Beira (Guarda), e de Alijo (Vila Real) a Miranda do Douro (Bragança). Manter as estradas operacionais nesta zona "exige um esforço acrescido", reiterou o director que conta com um centro de controlo em Lodões (Vila Flor), e dois centros mais pequenos em Mogadouro e Celorico da Beira e dá apoio também à A25 (Guarda).
Por estes locais estão espalhados três limpa-neves quatro carrinhas com lâminas adaptáveis. Conta ainda com cerca de 30 funcionários recrutados na região e 62 câmaras que vigiam as estradas e fazem chegar imagens e informação ao centro de controlo de Lodões. Gastam entre 450 a 500 toneladas de sal-gema por ano e cada camião consome, em média, 50 litros de combustível aos cem, em cada saída para espalhar sal.
Tanto a Auto-estradas XXI como a Ascendi utilizam, além do sal-gema, uma mistura de sal e água denominada salmoura que no futuro pretende generalizar nas operações por ser mais eficiente (adere melhor à estrada) e barata.
O combate ao gelo e neve é feito também pela Estradas de Portugal (EP), responsável, no Distrito de Bragança, por uma rede viária de 960 quilómetros, 300 dos quais mais sensíveis às adversidades climatéricas. A EP dispõe de dois limpa-neves e mais dois veículos adaptáveis e brigadas de intervenção com 17 efectivos que contabilizam nesta época 1500 horas de trabalho a espalhar entre 400 e 500 toneladas de sal-gema.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## duero (5 Fev 2012 às 17:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Também em Chaves prevenção é palavra de ordem!
> 
> 
> 
> Câmara de Chaves



SIN PALABRAS.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2012 às 20:40)

*Re: Meios para a neve reforçados em Bragança e Chaves para fazer face aos nevões*



duero disse:


> SIN PALABRAS.



Tudo isto num ano em que tudo indica, não haverá neve! Não deixa de ser curioso!


----------

